# Audiomobile GTS subs spec sheet



## rans0m00 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just what the title says. Wasn't sure where to post this but couldn't find it anywhere online so thought I would post it for anyone considering this line of subs.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

subscribed because I have one and can never find this through search


----------

